# Sam's 1st Gotcha Day!



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

Happy first gotcha day to my 10 year old Sam(my whammy)!

Sam came to Spokane via his HRI foster in Montana by way of Utah (2nd home) and Colorado (1st home). A real man of the west! (Substitute "situation" for "home".)

After a lot of above and beyond help by his primary vet, and additional care by his holistic vet (he loves his laser acupuncture), his health issues have become manageable and he's living the good life in the PNW. 

Perhaps having lost patience with me by last evening for no apparent special treats, he helped himself to something real vile on a potty break last evening. Shrieking ensued, and I learned that Sam has jaws of steel.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

congrats to Sam! 
What is he getting laser acupuncture for? 
Our Bear (we adopted from HRI as well) is getting laser therapy for his hips and knees.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love to hear happy endings. 
Yeah, you can break the bank buying them treats they turn their nose up at, then they'll eat lizard poo ( or another gross equivalent) without batting an eye.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah Sam! :drum::drum:


----------

